# Need Plow for 1995 ford bronco



## lawnjobs (Sep 14, 2008)

hi does anyone know what model number or kind of plow will fit my 95 ford bronco? Someone suggested a meyers mt90. Which is off a 86 bronco. Does anyone know of this will work? Or what will work? Thanks


----------



## leeddog65 (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think that mount will fit. Ive recently been told the 80's and 90's broncos have different frames.

Ill have a truck side mount(ultramount) from a 94 bronco for sale soon hopefully


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has a complete Meyer minute mount from a 95 Bronco for sale. Give him a call at 630-369-0443. Ask for Ken.


----------



## iowaplowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

ANYTHING can be modified, but ... the Bronco frame got changed in 1992. Mount for the Meyer plow will fit '87-91.


----------



## Ladder15 (Feb 28, 2007)

*93 Bronco*

I had a 93 Bronco and wanted to put a plow on it....
I found that Fisher did not recommend putting a plow on a 93 or newer Bronco since Frod had "Lightened - up" the frame.... i.e. if you hit something too hard, the frame could get damaged.

I sold it and bought an F250 7.3L PSD...... 
8 Foot Fisher HD MMII 
Problem solved.

Good luck with your search.
k


----------



## bronco69 (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy that says Ford lightened up the load on the 1993 and newer Broncos is absolutely wrong, not to mention it was 1992-1996 that Ford changed the frame and body. I have a 1992,1993, and 1995 Ford Bronco all with the Meyer EZ mount 7.5' steel blade with wings. I also have a 1997 Ford F-350 with a powerstroke that got stuck 4 times last year while my Broncos never got stuck once and they get in all the tight spots that bigger trucks can't. I would put my Broncos up against any big truck in any snowstorm and plow better and faster any day. The only problem you will find is that they tend to rust real fast so spray some rust proofing under it.


----------



## Bigswede33 (Jan 24, 2011)

I also have a 1995 Ford Bronco 5.8L and would like to put a plow on it. What are all the specs I need that would be compatible with this model? I see the Meyer EX mount 7.5' steel blade with wings has been mentioned, are there any others?


----------



## got1mac (Jan 27, 2011)

BOSS 7.6' V Blaze on my 90 Bronco and LOVE IT! But you would have to upgrade springs or add air bags to stock ones like I did. 

Only problem I got is the 95 Bronco to replace it as we know i


----------

